# CIBC Investors Edge - FREE ETF trades Till March 31



## chinamank (Jan 6, 2015)

Hi all, 
Not sure if this is the right section to post this but just read about free ETF trades at CIBC for a limited time:

https://www.investorsedge.cibc.com/ie/features/etf-offer.html

Pretty good deal if you're looking to rebalance and redeploy any last minute RRSP contributions. 

Cheers.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

Interesting for sure, i use CIBC Investors Edge for my TFSA but have never purchased ETF's.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Watch those fees if you want to transfer money in a registered account to another financial institution latter. Banks know how to make/steal money from its clients through fees.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

Finally the trade confirmations are online. The default is still mail, that's not a very cost effective move for them? 
I had to turn on the 'online only' option in the eDocuments section for trade confirmations.

http://cibcinfo.com/exchange/Winter2015/article.php?lang=en&v=&article=1&link=nav


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Investors Edge just keeps getting better and better. Good on them.


----------



## chinamank (Jan 6, 2015)

There's some tools I wish Investors Edge had for currency exchange and measuring performance, but otherwise I'm content with the service. The technical indicator features are interesting in addition to the alerts. 

I've got an RBC DI account too which I like for it's tools too but I find I'm using it less and less.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

chinamank said:


> Pretty good deal if you're looking to rebalance and redeploy any last minute RRSP contributions.
> 
> Cheers.


Great news! Practically all ETFs I'm interested are covered.... want to buy more ZRE, sell CBO and buy VSC, buy more VEA and VTI....

Also need to check if it worth replacing some iShares and BMO ETFs with Vanguard`s ones


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just did a "smoke" test  ... and really when I place limit buy (or market order) or sell -> fee is $0! they write "Minimum $100 order (in the currency of the trade) ", but if you place even less than $100 , still fee = 0...
P.S. Looks like CIBC retail sector will have a good profit next Q ... already CIBC IE by far one of the best brokerages in Canada and now no fee ETFs trade practically on all existing ETFs ... maybe it's time to increase CM position


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice, I was wondering about that, good to know there is $o fee and not some rebate sort of thing.
Great chance to rebalance for free, really glad I switched over from TD some time ago.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

You guys are sounding like this is permanent, the *free ETF trades are only until** March 31st*


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

yeah I know, still, a nice perk.


----------



## Flash (Nov 25, 2014)

Questrade has free ETF's when you buy, so might as well go with them for ETF investments only. Since IMO ETF's are for the long run, you will be buying a lot more frequent than selling, so really, I think with Questrade you will get ahead vs any other broker when it comes solely to ETF's


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

@Webber, I'm hoping that this is the beginning of a long term free ETF offering.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

This is great news, not so much because of the current offer, but more so as an indication of things to come from CIBC IE.


----------

